

Samsung sends Facebook fan a one-of-a-kind Galaxy S III with epic dragon - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/samsung-sends-loyal-canadian-fan-a-customized-galaxy-s-iii-with-epic-dragon-2012-08-28

======
harlox
I want a Samsung Galaxy S III with the unicycle kangaroo.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
That's some awesome PR there.

